# Fire at BMW plant



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

> BMW spokesperson Sky Foster said the fire started in the roof section of the construction area around the BMW X3 assembly warehouse. The fire was inside the roof section which made it difficult to fight, said Foster.
> 
> The fire occurred in a construction area far away from where employees were in the assembly hall but the entire warehouse was evacuated, said Foster. No employees were injured in this incident.


http://www.wyff4.com/news/local-new...fire/-/9324158/17688448/-/sips2v/-/index.html


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

They evacuated? Yeah. I'd **** too.


----------

